# Suche Eye of the Beholder PC



## Crysisheld (18. August 2015)

Hallo ich suche die folgenden Teile von Eye of the Beholder auf dem PC. Wer diese mit BigBox zu verkaufen hat bitte melden. 

 - Eye of the Beholder I (PC Floppy) 3,5 oder 5,25"
 - Eye of the Beholder II - The Legend of Darkmoon (PC Floppy 3,5 oder 5,25")
 - Eye of the Beholder III - Assault on Myth Drannor (PC Floppy 3,5 oder 5,25") 

 - Eye of the Beholder Trilogy (PC-CDROM)


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2015)

Es wäre schön, wenn es solche Klassiker auch endlich mal bei Steam gäbe. Möglichst noch mit WIN 8/10 Support. *träum*


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche die folgenden Teile von Eye of the Beholder auf dem PC. Wer diese mit BigBox zu verkaufen hat bitte melden.
> 
> - Eye of the Beholder I (PC Floppy) 3,5 oder 5,25"
> - Eye of the Beholder II - The Legend of Darkmoon (PC Floppy 3,5 oder 5,25")
> ...



Du solltest auf Ebay evtl. auch ausländische Verkäufer in Betracht ziehen. Dort sind häufig auch die Preise realistischer -TROTZ- höherer Versandkosten.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

Atlernativ: Geduld zeigen und hier mit voten

GOG.com


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2015)

Na was für ein Zufall:

Forgotten Realms - The Archives - Collection One bei GOG.com


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2015)

ZAM hat anscheinend magische Kräfte.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ZAM hat anscheinend magische Kräfte.


Zamtastisch!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2015)

SHA*ZAM*! [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (21. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Na was für ein Zufall:
> 
> Forgotten Realms - The Archives - Collection One bei GOG.com



War wahrscheinlich mein Vote nach deinem Beitrag, dass man dafür voten kann 
Habs mir schon geholt ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (21. August 2015)

Ich auch trotzdem haette ich gern die geschachtelten Versionen...


----------

